

Uphound: Monitoring Uptime. Communicating Downtime - Goopplesoft
https://www.uphound.com/

======
captn3m0
The information density on the homepage is way too high for me. Its almost
overwhelming. It might be fine for service providers, but service consumers
are likely not going to look for what they seek. They probably just want a
"Yes/No" answer to the question whether the service is up or down.

~~~
carbocation
As a counterpoint anecdote, I really like how this looks. It looks dense, but
not pointlessly so. (At least, for needs that I have had in the recent past,
it would have been useful or at least interesting.)

~~~
lsc
Yeah, I really like the different percentages for 'past 24 hours' 'past week'
and 'past month' \- it gives you a lot more information than just one number.

But then I'm a service provider.

------
shaggyfrog
Since you have "Past 24 Hours", I would also use "Last 7 Days" and "Last 30
Days" instead of the ambiguous "Last Week" and "Last Month". You may also want
to consider using more meaningful absolute time values like "2 hours" instead
of "99.97%"

------
teh_klev
As a service provider I'd like to see more of the UI for "Monitor Multiple
Apps/Services". We monitor several hundred devices each with between 2 to 8
sets of service metrics, I'd like to see how that works with "UpHound" and how
your UI scale's for large numbers of devices and uptime checks.

Also can you capture data from our privately hosted nagios instances?

We currently use Centreon as a front end to Nagios and can, through quite a
fine-grained ACL mechanism, allow our end users to logon and see uptime
metrics for their hosts and service checks. Yes the Centreon UI isn't quite as
stylish but I don't see a compelling reason to consider Uphound for now.

Sorry folks, but I'd rather have seen a more fully fledged demo or mockup
before parting with my email address. At the moment this just looks like
vapour-ware and if you pivot to go do something else I don't want you spamming
me.

~~~
Goopplesoft
Hey! The reason I released it before fully fledging it out was to get in
contact with folks like you and get a better idea on the direction to take the
product. UpHound is intended only for uptime checks of various kinds
(http/callbacks/etc) not metrics like nagios. If you would, send me an email
at pnegahdar (Google mail) and I'd like to talk to you more about your uptime
monitoring which will ultimately help me build out the product.

------
natch
Cool but it's very heavy on the numbers and light on the labels as to what the
numbers actually mean. I'd rather see BIG or very clear explanatory labels and
little numbers. One way to do this would be a big label with fine print
explanation under it. Or (worse) tooltips visible on hover, but show the
label, not just a big decontextualized number.

Edit: OK, I'm an idiot. Every number on there essentially just means "uptime"
so.. forget what I said. I misinterpreted the site as being something beyond
just server uptime.

------
ballpoint
It's really hard to tell what the circle thing means at a glance. So much
guesswork is required from the user.

------
vsviridov
Why is this not called Updog???

~~~
smallegan
What's updog? Haha

------
bcx
love the concept.

------
ye
Circular charts are overrated. They are very hard to read.

